# Customer Service in London MAC stores



## anti_starlet8 (Jan 5, 2008)

With all this talk to despicable customer service, I decided to post my story - I visited three different MAC outlets in central London this week, 2 free standing and one counter, all with different levels of customer service but promisingly, not all were bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I usually hate makeup shopping.  I usually especially hate shopping at MAC - it seems that the MA's always make you feel about a centimeter tall because you're asking for their help.  I hate having to endure their superiority complexes and snobbery.  But I wanted something special for NYE, like new eyeshadows and I wanted to see them in the flesh before I bought them.  So on Monday I got to Oxford St. early in order to get to Selfridges before I had to go to work... My dread was completely justified.  It would seem that the MAC counter in Selfridges is full of MA's who completely ignore you, I think that they think that I'm too young to spend lots or to be open to suggestion, when actually its the complete other way around - actually I have a very sizeable overdraft that I'd quite willingly blow on MAC if I was _sans _conscience  and at the end of the day, they're MA's they know the colours that go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I stood around aimlessly looking at e/s' & when I'd decided the ones I wanted I got ignored again, at the counter, apart from one male Asian (in the American sense) MA who could see I was waiting patiently but had to deal with other customers first.  He was lovely but the rest of them were not.  This isn't the first time I've had service like that from the MAC counter in Selfridge's so that one was a no-no. 

Anyway, they had run out of Stars N' Rockets which was what I had really gone there for so I thought I might make another trip to the Covent Garden MAC, which is where I went yesterday, within about 2 minutes of stepping in the store, an MA (female, Asian) had asked me if I needed any help (by this point, I was over Stars and Rockets and was interested in foundations!).  I wanted to try the MSFs naturals but it wasn't what I was looking for so she suggested Studio Fix, she took care to properly determine the best colour match for me, showed me what it looked like with both a sponge and a brush and answered all my questions without any hostility at all.  She even wrote down what she'd applied to my face and also did the other side so I could see how I got on.  She was brill.  I've had good customer service from that MAC store in the past so I was much happier.  

I really liked the Studio Fix but wanted to see it in daylight before purchasing (it was past 4pm yesterday when I went into MAC) so I went after work to Soho MAC (aka the London MAC Pro store)... had to wait a little while for an MA to come up to me (female, long straight blonde hair, lovely green glittery e/s) but she was very helpful, I basically went through the whole rigamole of yesterday just so I could be sure the Studio Fix was what I wanted... I forgot the shade I had tried on yesterday and the MA colourmatched me with shades I didn't think suited me as well.  I left the store, to check my face in the sunlight and to consider.  After about half hour I decided I wanted to try the shade from yesterday against the darker shade, went back to the MAC store, this time another MA helped me almost instantaneously (male, tall, dark hair) I told him what I wanted to do and he sat me in the chair, applied the other shade.  He was the nicest MAC MA I have ever encountered, answering all my questions again without hostility -  he didn't patronize, sigh, scoff anything like that he was what all bl**dy SA's should be universally!  He even wished me a good weekend, in a sincere way, not a I'm saying this because I have to kind of way.  I think he got that I knew what I was talking about, that I've done my research and I'm not totally clueless when it comes to makeup and brushes - I think when I confidently asked for my short handled 129 he got that.  I think confidence is the key.  
Going to Soho MAC has really made my day and restored my faith in MAC MA's.  I used to always go to the MAC counter at Selfridge's because it's on Oxford Street and maybe it's just the fact that their counter is always really busy or maybe it is their MA's, I just prefer to go to the freestanding stores now.  So have faith!  All is not lost.  I no longer have to stress out when I shop for makeup.  


Long story short:

Avoid MAC counter at Selfridge's unless you like being ignored by MA's and being crowded by lots of people looking at lots of different things crammed onto tiny tables.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Covent Garden MAC is better, some snobby MA's still but also a few gems too - not enough natural light for me, though.  Also a bit busy still cos it's on Neal Street. 
Soho MAC (the Pro store) is probably the best for customer service, also it carries the Pro range, nice big wall mirrors to evaluate your look in.  Wasn't really busy, even though it was Saturday afternoon, probably owing to the fact it's hidden slightly (sidestreet off Carnaby street) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope this helps! (sorry it's so long!)


----------



## bartp (Jan 5, 2008)

thanks for the shopping diary. I'm surprised that there's such a big difference. At least now I know where to shop , next time that I'm in London. So far all my MAC experiences with MAC sales assistants have been great. But I do understand the point that you are making about good service. I'd walk an extra mile for some good service too. Strange that a luxury store like Selfridges doesn't get that.


----------



## Punky79 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi London girls!

I agree, the Selfridges MAs are horrid.   I have never ever had good service in there and tend to only buy there if I am desperate or know exactly what I want.   I was after a purple look once and she covered my whole eye in Violet pigment with a bit of beauty marked which was no where near my crease - horrific 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love the MAs in High Street Ken but that's a bit out of the way from Central London.

I've actually never been to the Soho pro store - I'm a bit scared to go in case I spend ££££££


----------



## nunu (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info!! I have never encountered bad MA's yet. I love my local MAC MUA's they are soo sweet and they know i'm a regular 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i go to the one in Birmingham btw and the MUAs in the selfridges in birmingham are sweet too!


----------



## anti_starlet8 (Jan 6, 2008)

Glad this helped!  Yeah, I know it's surprising that London Selfridges' MAC deliver such bad customer service but I think it's due to the fact that their counter is always packed with customers.  It always seems that it's women who are 25+ and have never seen MAC before so who need a bit of help picking colours and products etc.  Also, where their counter is located has the most artificial dimmed light in the world so it isn't great for colour matching or anything like that.  The Freestanding stores are much better.  
I didn't know there was one in High Street Ken!  Then again, I never shop there because it's not particularly close to me and I find that everything I want is located somewhere within the vicinity of Holborn to Marble Arch.
On a side note, there's also a Shu Uemura boutique in Neal Street, close to MAC so I get both MU fixes!


----------



## Luceuk (Jan 6, 2008)

I know what you mean about bad customer service, I'm not impressed by the House of Fraser counter at the Metro Centre. So I mainly just buy everything from the website now. I'm going to London ins the summer so will try to get to the Pro store.


----------



## JustDivine (Jan 7, 2008)

V disappointing experience at HoF City this week....will NOT be going back there, even though its close to me.

From now on Im doing freestanding stores only!


----------



## user68 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thankfully I've never had any bad experiences either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think the Soho store is my favorite, it's not as crowded as convent garden (which I also love) and someone has always been around to help. Never visited any of the counters though!


----------



## toparistonight (Jan 15, 2008)

I've never been to the Covent Garden one, but I go into London probably twice a month, and always vsit the Soho Pro store, and they are always lovely to me in there, and take the time to chat with you and stuff.
I also went along to the MAC counter in Harrods (twice I think) when McQueen was released, where I got one really bitchy girl, and one lovely one. But I do like the Harrods counter, lots of space, compared to my local one (HoF, The Oracle, Reading) when everything is squished in.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey all,

Its interesting to hear all your experiences... ditto, when i was working in london, I always went to the Selfridges counter cos I wasnt aware of any others - i hated it because it was too busy and i didnt get a friendly service, I can remember one girl being so arrogant and just answering Qs with yes or no only!  

Thankfully I found the Pro store and have to say they are all really nice and I would recommend that as the best London store.  Bonus that its Pro too!

I have been to the Covent Garden store too a few times and even tho its pretty busy, the MAs are still pleasant and not stuck-up.

I have become a regular at the Reading Oracle counter now however, all nice but experienced one totally rude MA who pretty much told me to choose my own blush colour.  I specifically asked her for a beigy-pink blush and she said actually i think  peachy tones would look better on you.  I said yes I have a couple of peachy colours but want a subtle pink/beigy one.  She replied ''ok, choose one then!''

I just gave a her a look and turned my back to her... she walked off - cow.  Her loss really cos I actually bought a few things that day and another MA recommended Blushbaby to me - which was perfect and I love it!

Luckily, Ive had more positive than negatives!


----------



## toparistonight (Jan 15, 2008)

I need to visit the Covent Garden one, I suppose, I just don't often go that way lol. 
And yeah, Reading is the closest to me too, so I get all my stuff there pretty much. I think they're all really lovely there, except one girl who looked really angry all the time..haha. My story is pretty similar to yours actually, I wanted some fairly light nude-pinky lipsticks I could wear everyday, and she suggested a dark red. I told her I've had red lipstick in the past, and it really doesn't suit me, she was like "oh. Well I don't know then. Pick what you like." Fortunately, another girl there who has served me a few times stepped in. So go her, haha.


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_I know what you mean about bad customer service, I'm not impressed by the House of Fraser counter at the Metro Centre. So I mainly just buy everything from the website now. I'm going to London ins the summer so will try to get to the Pro store._

 
I havent been to that one yet but i have heard bad stuff about it.. u should go to Fenwicks at Eldon Square everyone is so nice, helpfull and annoyingly pretty lol [try to go on a morning - mid morning when theres hardly any customers there!]
i have started gettin my stuff online now too because they accept debit cards [they didnt do this last year] but i do prefer going to the counter so i can see everything in person as the swatches on the site arent very good


----------



## anti_starlet8 (Jan 16, 2008)

My only gripe now is that I can't purchase Pro items online, like palettes.  macpro.com only lets you buy from there if you're a Mac Pro member


----------



## toparistonight (Jan 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anti_starlet8* 

 
_My only gripe now is that I can't purchase Pro items online, like palettes.  macpro.com only lets you buy from there if you're a Mac Pro member 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I think you can phone the Soho Pro store and order things over the phone, but I've never tried. :S


----------



## nunu (Jan 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shamyla* 

 
_Hey all,

Its interesting to hear all your experiences... ditto, when i was working in london, I always went to the Selfridges counter cos I wasnt aware of any others - i hated it because it was too busy and i didnt get a friendly service, I can remember one girl being so arrogant and just answering Qs with yes or no only! 

Thankfully I found the Pro store and have to say they are all really nice and I would recommend that as the best London store. Bonus that its Pro too!

I have been to the Covent Garden store too a few times and even tho its pretty busy, the MAs are still pleasant and not stuck-up.

I have become a regular at the Reading Oracle counter now however, all nice but experienced one totally rude MA who pretty much told me to choose my own blush colour. I specifically asked her for a beigy-pink blush and she said actually i think peachy tones would look better on you. I said yes I have a couple of peachy colours but want a subtle pink/beigy one. She replied ''ok, choose one then!''

I just gave a her a look and turned my back to her... she walked off - cow. Her loss really cos I actually bought a few things that day and another MA recommended Blushbaby to me - which was perfect and I love it!

Luckily, Ive had more positive than negatives!_

 
Oh my god!! what a cow! I am soo sorry you had to be treated that way!!
her loss!


----------



## nunu (Jan 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toparistonight* 

 
_I think you can phone the Soho Pro store and order things over the phone, but I've never tried. :S_

 
that would be lovely!!! i've been wanting mixing medium for a while now but it's only sold in pro stores and i live in the midlands and i don't know my way round london properly otherwise i would've gone!
I really hope they do orders by the phone!


----------



## Shepherdess (Jan 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_that would be lovely!!! i've been wanting mixing medium for a while now but it's only sold in pro stores and i live in the midlands and i don't know my way round london properly otherwise i would've gone!
I really hope they do orders by the phone!_

 
Nunu the Pro store dont do phone orders any more but they do have a mac mail order (woohoo!), and you can order all things from the pro line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dont have the mail order number but you can call the pro store and the automated answer phone will direct you there.

The number is 02075349222. I hope you enjoy your mixing medium!


----------



## nunu (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## Shepherdess (Jan 20, 2008)

Generally I've been quite lucky with the MA's in Selfridges except for one time where I got the 'yes/ no to any question asked treatment'.

The pro store are _extremely_ friendly, even when theyre mega busy which they always are!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm on the other side of the counter now!  I'll make notes and make sure I provide good customer service!! 

Ive been a MAC customer for years and visited a few different counters so hope I can take a bit from each MUA who has served me well!


----------



## Luceuk (Jan 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shepherdess* 

 
_I dont have the mail order number but you can call the pro store and the automated answer phone will direct you there.

The number is 02075349222. I hope you enjoy your mixing medium! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Thanks for the number, I want some pallets for my blushes and eyeshadows. I'll have to order them once I save have some money.

Edit: Just thanked you on the wrong message


----------



## MsCocoa (Jan 21, 2008)

I agree with what you said, the service is ok in Selfridges but unless it's quite or you know what you want they aren't very helpful; Soho and Covent Garden and both very good, I tend to go to Covent Garden more though because it's a bit bigger, never been inside of the High St Ken or Kings Rd branches.


----------



## JustDivine (Jan 27, 2008)

Its a shame when the service is bad...for some people, MAC is something they can only indulge in occasionally.....to spend lots and feel badly treated is jut not good enough.


----------



## c00ki312 (Jan 29, 2008)

oh i soooo agree with the bad customer service at selfridges. its so bad it makes me sick! i went one afternoon where it wasnt very busy but were like 10 mua all standing behind the counter talking. i went up to the counter but no1 acknowleded me which i thought was weird and very unapproachable. correct me if im wrong but they tend to help the older customers :S avoid it at all costs. the good thing is if you visit london there are mac stores all bus distance to one another so you can visit them all in on day if you like lol. the places below are where ive had good customer service. 
my top mac stores in no order:

1.soho pro store-v. nice ma's glad to help you swatch all day long lol

2.covent garden-approchable staff and pleasent

3.brent cross-young ma's very helpful and approachable at counter

4.kensington high st-THE BEST place to go if you want to take your time in choosing colours. the store is ALWAYS quiet as its on a small street and whenever i go in i often find its just me and a regular lady who i happen 2 see there all the time. weird. although i do admit their ma's are a bit clueless on the product names (lol) im sure you can forgive coz its such a peaceful mac to shop at lol

5.Harrods- you will find the most eccentric ma's here. when i went, the guys were dressed in tutus with pvc handbags and bright wigs.how cool?! the lady ma's are soooo lovely (and preeetttyy) and they have two sets of everything so everyone doesnt crowd round the same e/s stand. i def reccommend this place!


----------



## amy_forster (Jan 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anti_starlet8* 

 
_My only gripe now is that I can't purchase Pro items online, like palettes.  macpro.com only lets you buy from there if you're a Mac Pro member 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You can only buy pro online in the states. Its kinda rubbish that if you're a mac pro member in the UK, you can either ring mail order or go into store, theres no online discount!


----------



## Kuki (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm going to add my little bit now. I went to London start of November, as I was having my 21st birthday party the week after, and my mum had organised it to be a James Bond casino night. I wanted to go all out and be very OTT and go as a Bond girl as it was my day. Im from leicester, and all the collections are sold out VERY quickly, so we thought we'd spend a day in london, buy make up and a birthday prezzie for kuki 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I went into selfridges and asked if they had a particular lipstick in that mattene collection, (think it was called flattering) and the lady (it wasnt so busy when i went)  she just stared at me, looked me up and down, and said "no" without checking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I asked where there was another MAC store near by, and she said "you cant be a fan of MAC then!" totally not necessary!!!!! and i said, "oh sorry to offend you, ill ask somebody else." and another MA came over as she was listen over and said, its off Carnaby St. So i asked how i could get there. and they both RUDELY started laughing at me obviously and blatantly. My mum was quite shocked, and said, oh forget this, we'll just go to the store in leicester. so the first MA turned around and said "oh thats why you dont know, bcos you come from a sh**** little town." CRIKEY!! NEVER GOING THERE AGAIN!!!!!

Then we found the pro store, and the girl in there was very very very friendly. she sold me lots of things i didnt need. lol
i went to the one in covent garden as we were walking past bcos my mum decided she wanted Romp and mulch e/s. but they were REALLY REALLY busy. so when we got to harrods, we realised there was a lovely stall in there, but they were really busy too, but atleast 3 MAs came up to us every other minute and said "sorry to keep you waiting we;ll be with you asap" and the MA (oriental male) that served us was really nice. i was pondering over a few eyeshadows whilst he was sorting mum out, and he asked if it was for a special occasion. so i told him the theme blah blah blah. and not only did he put it on my eyes, but he did the eye make up on a piece of paper with a mini tutorial. he was a lovely lovely guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and he even suggested i should put my hair up in a beehive/ lol]

i feel much better after my rant!


----------



## Kuki (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm going to add my little bit now. I went to London start of November, as I was having my 21st birthday party the week after, and my mum had organised it to be a James Bond casino night. I wanted to go all out and be very OTT and go as a Bond girl as it was my day. Im from leicester, and all the collections are sold out VERY quickly, so we thought we'd spend a day in london, buy make up and a birthday prezzie for kuki 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I went into selfridges and asked if they had a particular lipstick in that mattene collection, (think it was called flattering) and the lady (it wasnt so busy when i went) she just stared at me, looked me up and down, and said "no" without checking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I asked where there was another MAC store near by, and she said "you cant be a fan of MAC then!" totally not necessary!!!!! and i said, "oh sorry to offend you, ill ask somebody else." and another MA came over as she was listen over and said, its off Carnaby St. So i asked how i could get there. and they both RUDELY started laughing at me obviously and blatantly. My mum was quite shocked, and said, oh forget this, we'll just go to the store in leicester. so the first MA turned around and said "oh thats why you dont know, bcos you come from a sh**** little town." CRIKEY!! NEVER GOING THERE AGAIN!!!!!

Then we found the pro store, and the girl in there was very very very friendly. she sold me lots of things i didnt need. lol
i went to the one in covent garden as we were walking past bcos my mum decided she wanted Romp and mulch e/s. but they were REALLY REALLY busy. so when we got to harrods, we realised there was a lovely stall in there, but they were really busy too, but atleast 3 MAs came up to us every other minute and said "sorry to keep you waiting we;ll be with you asap" and the MA (oriental male) that served us was really nice. i was pondering over a few eyeshadows whilst he was sorting mum out, and he asked if it was for a special occasion. so i told him the theme blah blah blah. and not only did he put it on my eyes, but he did the eye make up on a piece of paper with a mini tutorial. he was a lovely lovely guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and he even suggested i should put my hair up in a beehive/ lol]

i feel much better after my rant!


----------



## c00ki312 (Feb 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuki* 

 
_I'm going to add my little bit now. I went to London start of November, as I was having my 21st birthday party the week after, and my mum had organised it to be a James Bond casino night. I wanted to go all out and be very OTT and go as a Bond girl as it was my day. Im from leicester, and all the collections are sold out VERY quickly, so we thought we'd spend a day in london, buy make up and a birthday prezzie for kuki 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I went into selfridges and asked if they had a particular lipstick in that mattene collection, (think it was called flattering) and the lady (it wasnt so busy when i went)  she just stared at me, looked me up and down, and said "no" without checking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I asked where there was another MAC store near by, and she said "you cant be a fan of MAC then!" totally not necessary!!!!! and i said, "oh sorry to offend you, ill ask somebody else." and another MA came over as she was listen over and said, its off Carnaby St. So i asked how i could get there. and they both RUDELY started laughing at me obviously and blatantly. My mum was quite shocked, and said, oh forget this, we'll just go to the store in leicester. so the first MA turned around and said "oh thats why you dont know, bcos you come from a sh**** little town." CRIKEY!! NEVER GOING THERE AGAIN!!!!!

Then we found the pro store, and the girl in there was very very very friendly. she sold me lots of things i didnt need. lol
i went to the one in covent garden as we were walking past bcos my mum decided she wanted Romp and mulch e/s. but they were REALLY REALLY busy. so when we got to harrods, we realised there was a lovely stall in there, but they were really busy too, but atleast 3 MAs came up to us every other minute and said "sorry to keep you waiting we;ll be with you asap" and the MA (oriental male) that served us was really nice. i was pondering over a few eyeshadows whilst he was sorting mum out, and he asked if it was for a special occasion. so i told him the theme blah blah blah. and not only did he put it on my eyes, but he did the eye make up on a piece of paper with a mini tutorial. he was a lovely lovely guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and he even suggested i should put my hair up in a beehive/ lol]

i feel much better after my rant!_

 
thats quite shocking really. im not surprised. i think we should all complain to selfridges head office lol...and i think i encountered the asian guy at harrods too. he was very nice and showed me products i normally wouldnt have noticed...

I was also wondering, since most retail have mystery shoppers, i wonder what score mac gets for customer service?  i know for sure if i did a survey on them theyd get minus ZERO!


----------



## JustDivine (Feb 2, 2008)

Its really touch and go I think!!

On Thursday I was at HoF city branch, after vowing NEVER to go back there again after my last appalling service experience. However, this time the counter was fully staffed, a lovely lady helped me, really great and honest with recommendations, and I love EVERYTHING that I got from there. She was really nice. So I didn't feel bad spending the £160 that I did!

Today I went to Selfridges and as usual, it was really busy, but after a while I did get offers of help and the MA's there seems nicer than before. So I got 3 eyeshadows which  I loooove!


----------



## nunu (Feb 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuki* 

 
_I'm going to add my little bit now. I went to London start of November, as I was having my 21st birthday party the week after, and my mum had organised it to be a James Bond casino night. I wanted to go all out and be very OTT and go as a Bond girl as it was my day. Im from leicester, and all the collections are sold out VERY quickly, so we thought we'd spend a day in london, buy make up and a birthday prezzie for kuki 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I went into selfridges and asked if they had a particular lipstick in that mattene collection, (think it was called flattering) and the lady (it wasnt so busy when i went) she just stared at me, looked me up and down, and said "no" without checking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I asked where there was another MAC store near by, and she said "you cant be a fan of MAC then!" totally not necessary!!!!! and i said, "oh sorry to offend you, ill ask somebody else." and another MA came over as she was listen over and said, its off Carnaby St. So i asked how i could get there. and they both RUDELY started laughing at me obviously and blatantly. My mum was quite shocked, and said, oh forget this, we'll just go to the store in leicester. so the first MA turned around and said "oh thats why you dont know, bcos you come from a sh**** little town." CRIKEY!! NEVER GOING THERE AGAIN!!!!!

Then we found the pro store, and the girl in there was very very very friendly. she sold me lots of things i didnt need. lol
i went to the one in covent garden as we were walking past bcos my mum decided she wanted Romp and mulch e/s. but they were REALLY REALLY busy. so when we got to harrods, we realised there was a lovely stall in there, but they were really busy too, but atleast 3 MAs came up to us every other minute and said "sorry to keep you waiting we;ll be with you asap" and the MA (oriental male) that served us was really nice. i was pondering over a few eyeshadows whilst he was sorting mum out, and he asked if it was for a special occasion. so i told him the theme blah blah blah. and not only did he put it on my eyes, but he did the eye make up on a piece of paper with a mini tutorial. he was a lovely lovely guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and he even suggested i should put my hair up in a beehive/ lol]

i feel much better after my rant!_

 
I seriously think you shoud report this to head office. Describe the girls as well. Write a whole statement of how disapointed you were and how low they made you feel. I hope they get sacked, that by no means is acceptable!


----------



## neeshie (Feb 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_I was also wondering, since most retail have mystery shoppers, i wonder what score mac gets for customer service?  i know for sure if i did a survey on them theyd get minus ZERO!_

 

I signed up to a selfridges mystery shopping thing but have never seen mac on the list of departments. I'd be all over that one in a flash if I did!!


----------



## anti_starlet8 (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuki* 

 
_another MA came over as she was listen over and said, its off Carnaby St. So i asked how i could get there. and they both RUDELY started laughing at me obviously and blatantly. My mum was quite shocked, and said, oh forget this, we'll just go to the store in leicester. so the first MA turned around and said "oh thats why you dont know, bcos you come from a sh**** little town." CRIKEY!! NEVER GOING THERE AGAIN!!!!!_

 
I work in retail albeit not cosmetics but if I said anything like that I'd be fired in an instant, no questions asked.  REPORT THESE GIRLS!!! They don't deserve a job in retail if they treat their customers like that!!!  Customer service is always paramount and you should always walk away saying "Wow, they were really helpful", not "fucking hell i'm never going back there again!"

This is the reason why I'm pissed that Heatherette is being released at Selfridges, cos of MAs like those two!


----------



## trollydolly (Feb 21, 2008)

i went to london last week and had the pleasure of visiting the selfridges and harrods mac counters and can i just say they are the complete opposite of one another!!
at harrods it was lovely and tranquil, the ma's were more than willing to help and approachable. there were two stands of everything so there was plenty of room whereas at selfridges its like a war ground!! i went there at 2 o clock in the afternoon and it was sooooo manic!! people were pushing and shoving each other and i couldnt even get close to anything i wanted to look at. the ma's didnt offer any assistance and there wasnt enough room to swing a cat!! testers of products were missing and everyone was crowded around tiny displays. if you want to buy anything as well you have que up to tell a ma behind the counter what you want and then que up in a seperate que to pay, i dont know if its always like that or just because it was exceptionally busy. 
i honestly would never go to the selfridges counter again, it was such a waste of time. i really hope mac realise that people are being put off of going to the counter at selfridges because of the lack of customer service! it amazes me because mac is normally fantastic with customer service!
its deffinetly worth getting a tube ride to the nearest free standing mac store or popping down to harrods which i cant reccomend highly enough!!


----------



## shorty (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuki* 

 
_I went into selfridges and asked if they had a particular lipstick in that mattene collection, (think it was called flattering) and the lady (it wasnt so busy when i went) she just stared at me, looked me up and down, and said "no" without checking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I asked where there was another MAC store near by, and she said "you cant be a fan of MAC then!" totally not necessary!!!!! and i said, "oh sorry to offend you, ill ask somebody else." and another MA came over as she was listen over and said, its off Carnaby St. So i asked how i could get there. and they both RUDELY started laughing at me obviously and blatantly. My mum was quite shocked, and said, oh forget this, we'll just go to the store in leicester. so the first MA turned around and said "oh thats why you dont know, bcos you come from a sh**** little town."_

 
woah!! Get onto head office right away!

I work at a MAC in Selfridges and can happily and proudly say that at my counter we approach every single customer, spend a lot of time with them and make sure they get what they are looking for! I cant believe some girls can be so rude...!


----------



## mimibrowneyes (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anti_starlet8* 

 
_My only gripe now is that I can't purchase Pro items online, like palettes. macpro.com only lets you buy from there if you're a Mac Pro member 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
even with a pro card i dnt think you can use your membership benefits online yet! its jus for US and Canada at the moment. its always nice to go to a store and try stuff out b4 u buy. def thumbs up for mac soho- love it in there, really friendly staff, and nice airy room, good lighting, not crowded. the MUA's at the covent garden store did seem awfully busy- but i was there after around 5pm, but wen it was my turn to be served she was helpful and didnt rush me. regardless of wher u go- i think there'l always be a bad egg. but so far i havent been disappointed at mac soho! hence i end up spending £100+ every time im there!!


----------



## mimibrowneyes (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_that would be lovely!!! i've been wanting mixing medium for a while now but it's only sold in pro stores and i live in the midlands and i don't know my way round london properly otherwise i would've gone!
I really hope they do orders by the phone!_

 
hun u can do MAC MAILORDER, the number is 0870 034 2999, and if you have a pro card u can use that too! x HTH 

- p.s delivery was really quick too!


----------



## tigerli17 (Feb 27, 2008)

I've never really had good service at the Soho store, I ALWAYS get ignored...I dunno if its coz I don't look the part in my Trivium hoodie and my virtually no make up policy at work but I could stand there all day and forever get overlooked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And this is when I've put aside about £200 specifically to get something in there - normally when a new collection is out. I agree Selfridges are rubbish and I haven't been to the Covent Garden one...Where the hell is it!? I know i'm probably being blind as a bat but I can't find it at all...Not unless its the one in Neal Street off Shaftsbury Avenue...

Still think the best one i've been to is the MAC store in Brighton when my boyfriend and I went there on holiday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its tucked away in one of its many backstreets but the MA where friendly and approachable and the girl serving was very chatty and helpful.


----------



## MsCocoa (Feb 27, 2008)

Yep it's the one on Neal St!


----------



## Pure Vanity (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neeshie* 

 
_I signed up to a selfridges mystery shopping thing but have never seen mac on the list of departments. I'd be all over that one in a flash if I did!!_

 
Oh me to especially the two selfridge's in Manchester they are so very rude to the point I feel stupid.


----------



## tigerli17 (Feb 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCocoa* 

 
_Yep it's the one on Neal St!_

 
Excellent. I actually stumbled upon that one getting lost doing an errand for work. Took every strength of my being to not go in there though as I was meant to be finding Dogwoof Pictures so couldn't really comment on their service...


----------



## J90 (Feb 28, 2008)

i love the pro store in soho. there is one ma that im slightly wary of just because she seems to take pleasure in ignoring people. now i just go in, if i find a nice ma great, if not i ream off a list of things that i want and then ask for certain products as samples. that gets them running....


----------



## tigerli17 (Mar 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *J90* 

 
_i love the pro store in soho. there is one ma that im slightly wary of just because she seems to take pleasure in ignoring people. now i just go in, if i find a nice ma great, if not i ream off a list of things that i want and then ask for certain products as samples. that gets them running...._

 
I didn't even know we could ask for samples in London...I might have to try that and ask for some foundation samples...I'm crap at choosing foundation. Thats mainly what I went in there for last time on my lunch hour and I couldn't grab anyone at all...Gonna be brave and speak up next time


----------



## Shepherdess (Mar 3, 2008)

When I was in milton keynes they said they stopped doing pigment samples.


----------



## amber_j (Mar 25, 2008)

I went to the MAC counter in Selfridges yesterday and the service was terrible, as usual. I had to pratcically beg someone to help me pick out some products - they were all so disinterested and unapproachable. For the record I'm one of those 'over-25' ladies (33 in November) but apparently I look like I'm still at uni. I guess that's why the MAs always avoid me like the plague.

The Soho Pro store is OK, but I've regularly been ignored in there too. I've found that people who wear heavier makeup and are dressed up tend to get better service. Which sucks, because I can't wear heavy meakeup at work and need to dress conservatively.

The Neal Street store is my absolute favourite. Every time I go there the MAs are friendly, welcoming and approachable. I've been there as a clueless student who had no idea what she wanted and was too scared to spend more than a tenner. I've also been there as a 30-something with a job and a wishlist as long as her arm. I've felt like a valued customer every single time.


----------



## Ang9000 (Mar 25, 2008)

Ive only been to a MAC counter twice. Both times Selfridges in Oxford St. The first time I was looking at e/s not for very long & I was asked if I needed help. The girl was great, really helpful! She suggested a few other products for me & helped me choose a blusher, trying some out on me etc. It wasn't exactly empty in there either. 

The 2nd time it was absolutely packed as it was the day after Fafi was released. I was looking at lipsticks for ages, trying to find Plastique but I wasn't offered any help. However, like I said, it was packed & it wasn't as if all the MA's were standing around doing nothing. 

Also like to add that I look about 15 & rarely wear makeup when shopping dressed in jeans & trainers


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 25, 2008)

im going to london next week and i want to make a visit to a mac counter or store but im not quite sure which one to go to. im going to be in the oxford street area (doing some major shopping!)...il prob end up going to selfridges and getting ignored again


----------



## tigerli17 (Mar 26, 2008)

I went to Harrods for the first time last thursday and I couldn't praise the service at their MAC more! It wasn't all that busy though which probably helped but I was asked twice if I needed help and then the loveliest MUA, Ryan I think his name was, sat me in a chair and dusted me over showing me the natural MSF and had a nice lil chat too. The customer service I got there was wonderful, I just wish I worked close enough to go there!

Trollydolly, go to Carnaby St Mac instead - the service isn't the best i've had but its a million times better than Selfridges. Or Neal St which is just off Shaftesbury Avenue, I've only passed it before but i've heard good things.


----------



## ilovegreen (Mar 26, 2008)

I'd say go to the Carnaby Street (Pro) or Covent Garden stores they're way better than Selfridges.
I think both stores open at 10am and it's better to get there earlier rather than later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Have fun !


----------



## sillymoo (Mar 27, 2008)

Just been reading through this thread and like most others, i really don't like shopping for MAC in Selfridges - you never get any help!

Trollydolly - my fave places for MAC shopping are the Pro store and Kensington Church Street (near Kensington High Street tube). Covent Garden is good too - but i find they are always so busy on a Saturday. hope you have a great trip!


----------



## amber_j (Mar 28, 2008)

OK, I went to the Pro store in Soho again today bearing in mind a comment someone made in a thread on the industry discussion board - i.e. staff at Pro stores are used to dealing with MAs who know what they want and just want to get on with selecting items, so this might be why they don't immediately pounce on customers and ask if we need any help.

I decided to be more forward in asking for help. I also went in with a list and a really clear idea of what I was looking for re. the products I wasn't sure about. I usually do this anyway, but I made sure I was uber-focused so I wouldn't dilly dally.

The girl who served me was fabulous! Really friendly and helpful, and she was great with all my questions. So I still rate the Soho store highly, but if you're a bit timid like me - speak up! They're all nice people.


----------



## QueenEmB (Mar 31, 2008)

I love the counter in Harvey Nichols - they sell palettes and other pro items. V friendly too.

I do love my local counter in Bristol HoF though - the girls are super friendly and I'm practically a regular now haha!


----------



## J90 (Apr 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tigerli17* 

 
_I didn't even know we could ask for samples in London...I might have to try that and ask for some foundation samples...I'm crap at choosing foundation. Thats mainly what I went in there for last time on my lunch hour and I couldn't grab anyone at all...Gonna be brave and speak up next time _

 
o you should definitely ask for samples! Definitely walk in and talk confidently, at the end of the day we are there to make purchases and keep the till ringing, and on more than one occasion I have been tempted to leave my basket and walk out because of their blatant attitudes but Ive realised if I speak up a bit and dont give them a chance to act all bitchy then its ok. Maybe a couple of us should get together and go for the next collection thats coming out... that would be a laugh! x


----------



## DirtyPlum (Apr 13, 2008)

I have had the chance to meet a few of the MAs from Selfridges London on training days and spoken to them about the customer service and how it is for them on the counter. 

They all seem to say the same thing that they are unbelievably busy and they now have a queuing system (which is the best way to get served) as once a MA has finished with their customer he/she must go back to the counter and serve the next person in line. 

They also mentioned some pretty nasty customers they get so i can empathise with them in some way cos they have a vast variety of customers and are swamped with all sorts of queries and gripes. 

Its a shame that some of us have had bad experiences but we're all human at the end of the day and all have crappy days... the MAs are on their feet all day, running around, trying stuff out and having to clean their brushes etc - its hard work (I work at a pretty small counter and we are crazy busy so Selfridges must be manic) .......
so I guess we can either be more patient with the MAs and if we are experiencing some seriously mean cow then we should speak up then and there. 

I made a visit to Self.London the other week after boycotting it for ages lol and to be honest was happy with the service and hope we can all give them another chance. They are the number one store in the WORLD - there has to be some reason for that!


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_They are the number one store in the WORLD - there has to be some reason for that!_

 
Are they?


----------



## MsCocoa (Apr 13, 2008)

If Selfridges is the no.1 store in the world then they have to have that title due to have everything under one roof, I know the MA's are only human but that counter is notorious for bad service; I will say that they are nice to once you've been served or if you just ask for what you want, but you can forget being greeted as they walk past you or even stand next to you for 5 mins.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Apr 14, 2008)

MsCocoa said:


> If Selfridges is the no.1 store in the world then they have to have that title due to have everything under one roof
> 
> I'm not sure of the exact reason for them being number one in the world but its something to do with sales (dont quote me on this) and therefore due to how busy they are and how much they sell, they pick seriously talented MUAs - yeah I guess you could argue that they are so busy cos they have everything under their roof but then so do Harvey Nix and Harrods...
> 
> I would suggest for anyone who has a serious gripe with them to contact the counter manager and express their concerns... lets look at solutions to the problem?


----------



## amber_j (Aug 29, 2008)

Just a quick post...

I was in Canterbury today and popped into Fenwicks to see what the MAC counter was like. Even though it was small, it was well stocked, clean and tidy. Major bonus points go to the MA I dealt with. Not only did she approach me to say hello and ask if I wanted any help (I'm still scarred by my Selfridge's experiences), she also seemed genuinely interested in MAC products and excited about Cult of Cherry!

Lately at the Covent Garden store I've tended to come across MAs who don't seem that interested in MAC and don't know what collection is coming out next (or don't really seem to care). I know everyone has a bad day occasionally. I used to work in retail and some days really do suck. But if you have a nice customer who's obviously excited about their purchase, would it hurt to smile and be a bit more chipper? I'm seriously considering going to Canterbury to do my CoC haul. This is probably my new favourite UK MAC counter.

I'm off to the Portsmouth CCO in a couple of weeks. Will let you know if I spot any goodies...


----------



## vocaltest (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_Just a quick post...

I was in Canterbury today and popped into Fenwicks to see what the MAC counter was like. Even though it was small, it was well stocked, clean and tidy. Major bonus points go to the MA I dealt with. Not only did she approach me to say hello and ask if I wanted any help (I'm still scarred by my Selfridge's experiences), she also seemed genuinely interested in MAC products and excited about Cult of Cherry!

Lately at the Covent Garden store I've tended to come across MAs who don't seem that interested in MAC and don't know what collection is coming out next (or don't really seem to care). I know everyone has a bad day occasionally. I used to work in retail and some days really do suck. But if you have a nice customer who's obviously excited about their purchase, would it hurt to smile and be a bit more chipper? I'm seriously considering going to Canterbury to do my CoC haul. This is probably my new favourite UK MAC counter.

I'm off to the Portsmouth CCO in a couple of weeks. Will let you know if I spot any goodies..._

 
Wow, you had good service at Canterbury? Thats my 'local' counter, well my nearest one (live near Ashford, i'm at uni in Canterbury), and I try to avoid it like the plague! There is only one nice MA in there I feel. Every time I go in there (unless its the nice girl), I don't get a hello, I get half arsed help, and just a general 'I don't want to talk to you' attitude. But oh well, at least you had a good experience there!!

I'm also off to Portsmouth CCO soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Going on Friday!!


----------



## QueenEmB (Aug 30, 2008)

I've been going to Covent Garden quite a bit recently because I'm working on Shaftesbury Av a couple of times a week and I've been happy with the MAs in there - I tend to try to be quite confident with them about my product and make-up knowledge so they know who they are dealing with haha!


----------



## sinasuse (Aug 30, 2008)

wow that bad Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_im going to london next week and i want to make a visit to a mac counter or store but im not quite sure which one to go to. im going to be in the oxford street area (doing some major shopping!)...il prob end up going to selfridges and getting ignored again_


----------



## amber_j (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_Wow, you had good service at Canterbury? Thats my 'local' counter, well my nearest one (live near Ashford, i'm at uni in Canterbury), and I try to avoid it like the plague! There is only one nice MA in there I feel. Every time I go in there (unless its the nice girl), I don't get a hello, I get half arsed help, and just a general 'I don't want to talk to you' attitude. But oh well, at least you had a good experience there!!

I'm also off to Portsmouth CCO soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Going on Friday!!_

 
I think we were served by the same girl... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Good to know that service is variable there.


----------



## c00ki312 (Sep 7, 2008)

shock horror! after refusing to spend a penny in mac selfridges london for years and years due to the AWFUL customer service, i finally visited the counter the friday after CoC was released...and the ma's were WONDERFUL! they were busy but not overly busy and as soon as i started browsing 2 ma's asked if i needed help. 2! before it wouldve been a nightmare to even get ones attention but they were so helpful and polite. I think the new layout and queing system contributed to the new service coz if you know what you want, you can just join the paying queue and the ma behind the counter will get your products as theyre on a wall display behind them. they now carry e/s pans and when i realised this, i asked if she could exchange my e/s pots to pans and she was happy to do so, instead of  grumping around. so yeh i will contine visiting the counter but only when its less busy.


----------



## NoAddedSugar (Sep 16, 2008)

I still get random service at Selfridges Oxford Street.  At CoC launch I was approached by a very nice SA and we played with stuff (but I didn't buy because I have a pro card and they don't accept it there).  A few days later I was in Selfridges for something else and decided to have another look around before I went over to the ProStore near Carnaby street and had an SA darting around me humphing right and left and straightening the counter I was at.  I apolgised a couple of times for being in her way until I realised that actually I'm not the one who should apologise and I walked away.  

Granted, I know its not easy to clean a counter with people trying to play with product, but that's what it's there for.  She should have kept her annoyance to herself and asked me politely to move if I was in her way.  I have loads of stories like that from that counter.

However, when I went to the ProStore there were plenty of SAs on hand and I was helped pretty much immediately and wasn't given any hostility or snottiness that I often see at Selfridges.  Generally, I have a better experience at the prostore.

I agree with a previous poster on Harvey Nics knightsbrige, that counter is generally pretty nice and not snotty and they do have pro items.  I don't know if they take the card though.


----------



## amber_j (Sep 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_I'm also off to Portsmouth CCO soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Going on Friday!!_

 
OT (sorry!) - did you see anything nice in Portsmouth? I went last Sunday and picked up a few things (list of products available is in the CCO Sightings thread). Really gutted there wasn't any Port Red in stock


----------



## NatalieMT (Sep 21, 2008)

I'd also give a good review of the MAC counter in Harrods, the girls/guys in there who have served me have all be absolutely lovely. Only been a handful of times (I live in Chester not London) but always received top quality customer service and left really happy. I was served quickly, the MAs were all very personable and friendly and gave good recs. etc.

I had one particularly good experience when a lovely girl also called Natalie served me, we chatted, she made some e/s suggestions and showed me what they looked like on me. I bought a couple and also a lipgloss, she saw I was also looking at brushes and gave me this booklet on all of them to take home and view at my own leisure.


----------



## noticethestripe (Sep 22, 2008)

I've never been to the Canterbury counter. When I'm at Uni there I still always travel home to go to the Bluewater HoF one! I might be brave and try it sometime though.

I was at the Covent Garden store yesterday to pick up an empty palette and it seemed nice. I was approached pretty much straight away and served quickly. The only issue I had was when I asked for an empty 15 palette and a Newly Minted pan eyeshadow, I was asked if I wanted 15 of them to fill up the palette. My boyfriend nearly had a heart attack and I was just like "Uh.. no that's fine. One will do!"


----------



## vocaltest (Sep 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noticethestripe* 

 
_I've never been to the Canterbury counter. When I'm at Uni there I still always travel home to go to the Bluewater HoF one! I might be brave and try it sometime though.

I was at the Covent Garden store yesterday to pick up an empty palette and it seemed nice. I was approached pretty much straight away and served quickly. The only issue I had was when I asked for an empty 15 palette and a Newly Minted pan eyeshadow, I was asked if I wanted 15 of them to fill up the palette. My boyfriend nearly had a heart attack and I was just like "Uh.. no that's fine. One will do!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ooooooh!! You're at uni in Canterbury? Which one?
Haha I've been asked that before if i've wanted to fill up the palette when I bought it, and was like 'errr... no im ok!'


----------



## noticethestripe (Sep 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_Ooooooh!! You're at uni in Canterbury? Which one?_

 
University of Kent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you go to Uni there too?


----------



## amber_j (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noticethestripe* 

 
_University of Kent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you go to Uni there too?_

 
Ooh, UKC is my old uni! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a a great place. I went back to visit a few weeks ago and wanted to re-enrol.


----------



## vocaltest (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noticethestripe* 

 
_University of Kent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you go to Uni there too?_

 
Nope I go to Christchurch, rubbish I know but still! Close enough! How weird lol.


----------



## noticethestripe (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_How weird_

 
Indeed! May well run into you at the MAC counter at some point! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That _would_ be weird.


----------



## abbey_08 (Sep 24, 2008)

i went to the mac counter in harrods about just over a year ago i think and omg they was so rude, this girl told me that mascara x did not exsist and to go ask harrods customer services about it! the girls at the bluewater kent mac are very friendly but only been there once or twice.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 24, 2008)

i am so mad.. when i was in london i didn't go to any of the MAC stores.
hopefully one day i can re-visit!


----------



## User49 (Sep 24, 2008)

I find it a little shocking to think that the London Mac Staff aren't meeting customer expectations, seeing as to work in London stores you need to be the best of the best. I work in a mac store in the UK too and I always try and treat each customer with respect, no matter what age they are or whatever. I'd love to print this out and send it to the store and see what the manager had to say! What a shame that people are feeling that we are too snobby to talk to. I get this a lot, before someone at work has even spoken to me it seems they have made their mind up that I am going to be unfriendly! We have to look and be professional but I always try and be as friendly as possible. What a shame that people feel this way...


----------



## Ladybugz (Dec 1, 2008)

I thought i would throw in my experiences here!

I have been to the soho store a few times and general try to get out of there as quick as possible as i like to spend time to decide on products i want to buy (otherwise i would buy the whole shop) and It seems once i have got a MA's attention and get one thing as i'm abou tto ask for the next they say oh i'll leave this behind the till and run off to someone else...always feel so very rushed in there. Fair play they are usually busy as they are a pro store. but i will only go there if i really need something!

Covent garden i havent been to before but a friend has and after the way they spoke to her i don't plan on going there. she went in to buy a technakohl liner. Once she got the MA's attention and asked for the liner the MA said well this isn't very good but if you want it for the water line you should use this and this liner is also much better. my friend had litterally nipped in there for just this liner as she has used it before and they MA was making it plain difficult for her even after she explained she has used it, didn't want it for her waterline and was in a rush! She also heard 2 MA's taking the P**s out of a customers make up - personally i would hate to think that MA's were taking the mick out of me.

Brent Cross Fenwicks - i used to go there a lot and will pop by from time time if im at the shopping centre but i will never go out of my way to go there or ask for advice. I went in to ask about foundations and concealers when i was fairly new to mac and the MA just told me to pick which one i thought. and when i picked she went yes! but it wasn't in way that she was trying to help - it was like she couldn't be bothered - i ended up spending near on £200 that day and all she seemed to do when i asked for something else was tut!!!!

Selfridges - 2 words! NEVER AGAIN! i went in not even needing advice just to see if 2 things were in stock! the MA simply dumped them in my hand and said take them to the till when your ready! 

Now for my fav counter that has hardly had a mention and thats House of Fraser in the City. the MA's know me by name, they take their time to help me out and advise me on new collections and tells me how different products work if im not familiar with them. Take time to have a chat for example, just before summer i popped in to get a mineralize skinfinish duo, I told the MA that i was going on hols in a week so needed it for when i was tanned and she picked out the best colour for me after asking how easily i tanned etc etc. I didn't go in there until Mid September and when i came in she asked me how my holiday was and even remembered where i went! now thats what i call customer service! There is usually one MA that comes straight too me but if she isn't there all of the girls have helped me at some stage and have always been so helpful! try to avoid before 9am, between 12pm - 1pm and 5pm - 6pm! thankfully this fits around my working hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hope that helps


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 1, 2008)

i went to the selfridges mac in oct cos its was my friends bday and she wanted to go up london for the say. OH MY GOD iv never seen SO many people crammed around a counter!!! it was sooooooo busy they where just applying makeup on people in any free space they had, which werent much. i tried to dive in my in the end gave up lol...no wonder they get stressed and can be rude when dealing with all that!!

and my bf took me to bluewater shopping at the weekend so i got to go to the mac in hof (this was prob only my 3rd visit to a store, dont live near any so buy online) ...i was wandering round for a bit then the s.a came over - which i liked cos she let me have a lil look before coming to help. she helped me pick out a nude lippy, helped me choose some nice eyelashes that werent too long but full because im a glasses wearer. i ended up getting stark naked blush (madly in love with it!!!!!) and melon pigment aswell. she was very nice and helpful asking if i had eyelash glue and a base for the pigment. 

i wish i had a mac near me but its probably a blessing because buying online stops me spending too much...when its infront of me i find it harder not to get everything! lol


----------



## Ladybugz (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh yeah i have been to the bluewater one too and they were very helpful.... i cant comment much as i wasnt there for very long just went for one thing that i needed to pick up


----------



## c00ki312 (Dec 4, 2008)

i was in mac westfield london  today and although it wasnt busy, there were free ma's walking around. i wanted the prep and prime and was looking for an MA. one looked at me (i made a face like i needed help) and she just ignored me and walked to anoter lady who didnt want help. the MA walked past me and my friend and i had to follow her to get her attention. When she finally did help me, i asked for the primer and she snatched it out my hand, put it back on the counter and said ok. i was too scared to ask her to get me an eye khol so i waited until i was at the till and despite a queue, she was happy to run to the front of the store to get it. she also made conversation with me and my friend. 

i think its just hit and miss when it comes to kind mac staff. you get some snooty ones then lovely ones.

IMO, the staff at inglot across the hall are SO polite, friendly and they WANT to help you. not alot of people go in there but their makeup can rival MAC anyday. plus the layout and range is way more bigger. amazing MU, amazing staff!

BTW, inglot regular sized traincase are £35!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MsCocoa (Dec 6, 2008)

I went to MAC in w.field I found them to be ok, I think the shop was too small though...I prefered the layout of Inglot but didn't feel that the customer service was there.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Dec 6, 2008)

I've been in Westfield MAC 3 times so far and have never once been greeted or asked if I needed help... really dissapointing.


----------



## Princesa Livia (Dec 7, 2008)

I've only been to the *Westfield* one once and the MAs were pretty okay. Two of them approached me like within 10mins of each other after I dismissed the first one coz I was still looking around. When I found the blush I wanted to try, I went up to one to borrow a brush and she offered to put it on me herself. The MA at the counter was really friendly too. She was smiling and was making a joke I remember, but I forgot what exactly it was she said.

I agree the *Selfridges* MAs are generally horrible, especially the male sex ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (I couldn't call them guys.. lol). Even when they're not so busy they just seem to always have *one eyebrow raised*, and answer yes or no to a question. When I asked for a *back2mac* from one of them, the MA seemed really pissed off too for some reason :s *Lighting* is bad at Selfridges too... However, thats one of the most accessible MAC stores in London IMO. Not too difficult to get to Oxford Street. I guess its only good when you know what you want to get and don't have to ask MAs for help.

The one at *High Street Kensington*'s not bad. Lighting's better than the two I previously mentioned. I've been going to that one most this past year of my MAC-addiction. When I first started, MAs weren't really very nice. I suppose like what one of the previous posters said, they probably thought I was too young to be spending much on makeup, especially MAC. But now, the MAs sorta know my face atleast (coz I keep on visiting) so they help me out.

HOWEVER, my favourit-est MAC store now in terms of MA customer service is the one in *HARRODs*!! They are extreemely friendly! They seem to sincerely want to help. I've been there only bout 3-5x probably, but I've always been a happy bunny leaving the store. MAs were really nice. As to be expected of Harrods customer service too. *I <3 the MAC at Harrods*.


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 8, 2008)

really! 1st started getting mac i was in harrods on a day trip with my mum n asked for mascara x and she pretended it didnt exsist and told me to ask customer services like i was stupid


----------



## trollydolly (Feb 11, 2009)

Just thought i'd update this thread. I came across the mac store in Neal St today when I went to see the Lion King. The store was lovely and the staff I saw were very helpful.


----------



## MadMunky (Apr 9, 2009)

I went to the Soho store today - I actually didn't know it was a pro-store (shows how much I know!)..it was quite busy (must've been coming up to half 4 in the afternoon) and I just pottered around for a bit trying a few things, but the MAs were all busy and didn't look like they'd be finishing any time soon so I played for a while and then left - i did get a smile off one of them though so that was a little something!

I then wandered over to the Covent Garden store and that was just as packed, if not more!  My friend managed to get a MA to help her, but it was too busy for me so I left with nothing *joins the timid club* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I haven't been to the counter in Harvey Nicks (Knightsbridge) for a while now, but I recall getting good service there.  They were a little squashed in to one side, but very helpful and patient.

I've been to a number of MAC stores in Canada over the years and have to say that the level of service I've had has been really good - there was one male MA in Toronto who even posed for pictures with me (long story..lol).  

I think I'll steer clear of Selfridges...*scared*


----------



## DirtyPlum (Apr 9, 2009)

^^ You really should ask for help... if you dont catch a MA walking past, if you stand by the till, you should get served.  When the store is busy, MAs will not always know who has been served by their colleagues and who is waiting etc.  Us MAs want your sales, otherwise we wouldnt keep our jobs!

All counters/stores you have mentioned in your post are the busiest ones in London, maybe try Hi St Ken or the Kings Road store - theyre not as busy.


----------



## Lovely Gia (Apr 10, 2009)

I know its not in London, but my local MAC counter - HOF Plymouth is brilliant. The MA's all know you by name and make you feel very welcome. Nothing is ever too much for them, i would gladly go and work with them...if i could


----------



## Poison_Girl (Apr 19, 2009)

Went to the MAC in Westfield London, was thinking it would be probably quieter than Selfridges! First of all, I was kept out of the store by a security guard, seem they limit the numbers of people in the shop which is probably a good idea except when I eventually got in the shop, I asked three MAs for help choosing a lipstick, they all said they would be right back and then went off to serve other people. Will be checking out the pro store and neal street store after reading some more positive reviews of them on here


----------



## Indianprincess (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi all! This is my 1st post on here so bare with me.
Im a huge MAC fan and have been doing asian bridal work for a few years now and have visited most MACs in London as thats were I live. The store I tend to visit most is Westfields, cause its close to home and very quiet in the evenings. I have always found the service in there fab. The girls know who I am and always help me and spend alot of time giving me assistance. As for the Selfridges counter, I tend to only ask 1 person who works there. Not sure if I can put her name here but shes excellent and always helpful. Its ALWAYS busy there, Ive been visiting the Selfridges counter for over 7 years and have never seen it quiet in there!! No one is ever wondering around doing nothing, they always seem busy to me. Brent Cross Fenwicks is another good store but can get busy esp weekday evenings but again they are helpful. Im off to the Pro store this week as I want to see the items instead of buying over the phone etc. Lets hope its good in there too. xx


----------



## molotov (Jul 19, 2009)

*I also dislike shopping at MAC at Selfridges, London.
The last two times I have been, I have had to wait 40 mins and 35 mins in a queue to be served. The store is severely understaffed, however they are not hiring. 
When I finally did get the chance to talk to a MA, she was so busy and she even told me to hurry up. Standing up being shoved by other customers, whilst I am trying on makeup is not a very nice feeling. Plus, I noticed that both times, the MA just recommended I buy everything that I tried on, whether they did suit me or not. I prefer an MA to be honest about what looks good on me, rather than just worrying about the sales of products.

Another issue that bothered me was that two of the MA's in Selfridges seemed unaware of the products. When I asked for Saint Germain lipstick, they didn't know which it was. When I asked for 'margin' blush, again she did not know which is was and I had to point it out to her.

However, I must admit I LOVE the MAC store on High Streen Kensington, or in Brent Cross Shopping Centre. The MA's there are fabulous, and very friendly. Harrods have excellent service too.
*


----------



## LisaOrestea (Jul 19, 2009)

The staff in selfridges are SO rude.
The woman who served me the only time I was in there got really annoyed when I asked to try something (it was a mineral eyeshadow and paintpot combination...and I wanted to check if they worked together. I think that If I am spending around £30 then I deserve to know that it is right for me.)

She applyed the eyeshadow really really badly and then just said "so are you gonna buy it or what?"

I decided to wait til I got to another store. I don't like giving money to rude people.

The staff in Guildford HoF (my local) are really rude too (bar one lady who is barely ever there.) So I always try to wait until I go visit my parents in Tunbridge Wells to spend money in MAC.


----------



## RussianRedDani (Aug 17, 2009)

My experiences are as follows.....

Harrods - Absolutely appalling. I was not just ignored because they were busy, oh no no, they were having a good old chat and just plain ignored me. When I asked for help I finally got a "What are you after?" and when I said e/s they POINTED at the e/s. 
 (Note: I'd like to point out that (in a non snobby way whatsoever) I've been going to Harrods since I was a baby. It's sort of like my Breakfast At Tiffany's and when I go low I get there but the Mac counter really upset me as it's the only time I've had such shitty customer service there) 

Stormed out and walked down the road to...

Harvey Nicks - Best experience ever. MA was SUPER helpful and talked through things that I still remember to this day (And I have a brain like a sieve), gave me a nice bit of discount for some reason and whacked in an extra lipstick for free!

Covent Garden- Always a bit hectic but in general friendly... used to be outside my work. SO dangeorous. Never had any exceptional customer service in here but that's probably because I've been here more browsing than buying.

Soho- Really good, one slightly snobby girl but when I started picking the colours I liked she had the same colour taste and rushed off and found masses of complimenting things and told me what would work with what, asked me about what I had already etc. Spent a fair wedge in here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Selfridges - Again, this was a walk-in... hover.... wait.... pick up the bare basics and walk out again.


However the worst one I ever had was abroad in Thailand. Emporium shopping centre was TOO helpful, lovely guy (it was a Tom aka ladyboy as well) and they were showing me this lovely pallette. Sat me down and started plastering it on me (against my will I must add). When it came to look in the mirror I looked like someone had bleached my skin and then headbutted me. Blughhh! He kept saying SOOO pretty, soo pretty. Bless. I bought a nailpolish to keep him happy hehe


----------



## RussianRedDani (Aug 18, 2009)

What are people's experience of the Kings Road shop?

I have a lesson booked here on Saturday and I'm getting the impression that it's quite quiet... however... it's a busy place the Kings Road...


----------



## Pink_Puddleduck (Aug 25, 2009)

The girls at Brent Cross Fenwicks are lovely, i booked a half hour foucs appointment, over An hour later and I had a full face of perfect make up with lots of tips and things I hadn't tried before and this was on a Saturday too


----------



## LisaOrestea (Sep 26, 2009)

I went to the soho store the otehr day for the first time.

Amazing service. Wasn't pounced on, but someone did come over and check I was ok, and found me exactly what I was looking for.

Its really not that hard to impress me with customer service...however most MAC muas are rubbish.


----------



## zoelouise (Nov 2, 2009)

I live closest to *Westfield* MAC counter so I tend to visit there quite a lot. Up until about 3 weeks ago I had absolutely dreadful customer service. One time I bought a MSF and the SA asked me "ok, but first do you know how to use it?" to which I replied "yes, I have several and feel quite confident using it" and instead of either responding positively or telling me something cool to enhance how I already use it, she proceeded to patronizingly tell me how to wear it and by doing so she made me feel so small. 
And then on a seperate occasion I was ignored for a long time even though I was clearly after some help and when I asked I was told there weren't any of what i was after and she didn't even check in the drawer or anything. Useless. I visited again recently (because I was desperate for a Greasepaint stick before my holiday and rushed for time) and I was firstly overwhelmed by how busy the store was (it was around 7pm) so i took the time to browse the new collections (which was fine) before deciding to ask the lady at the till for some help. She was polite and friendly and didn't mind that i had bothered her at the till and when i asked for the greasepaint stick she was like "oh no, they're all sold out!" and then instead of telling me to leave she bent over backwards to look everywhere just incase there was one for me. In the end there was, and she made every best effort to make me feel welcome, not at all a bother and as soon as she knew that i knew what i wanted and i was familar with MAC she treated me like a friend, casually chatting yet still polite and professional. She had bright pink hair, i'd recommend her 100% if you were visiting.

Other than that I visit the *Carnaby St* pro store regularly. They have never once disappointed me, even on a busy Saturday in which i ended up picking out the stuff myself from the shelves - but at the till she was very apologetic and still polite, (they were absolutely packed though, so fair enough!)


----------



## Cerydwen (Nov 15, 2009)

I've been to the store at Westfield a few times and have yet to receive anything resembling good service 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The staff ignore me when I am obviously trying to catch my eye, the testers are glued shut and the staff have poor product knowledge - when I asked for a CB-96 lipstick I was informed that this was the code, not the name of the lipstick - the girl rummaged through a drawer for a while (I'm not sure what she was looking for, as she thought CB-96 was the code!) and then told me it was out of stock.

The staff at Brent Cross are far more pleasant - even when it's busy they do their best to help and have a friendly manner.

The staff at Selfridges were also helpful - I went in just before the dazzleglass cremesheens were released, on a busy Saturday afternoon, and asked to test Amorous, which wasn't yet on display. The MUA found it, took the time to test it on me and then gave me a code to put through the till, as they weren't really supposed to be selling it yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want to try the stand at Harrods next, if I can find it!


----------

